# iphoto won't recognize?



## anne4184 (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi,

I just got a new didgital camera (Sony Cybershot W80) and am trying to make it work with iphoto. It doesn't seem to be recognize the camera. I don't have any of the software installed that the camera came with because it's wayyy to complicated and the directions are poor. The camera recognizes the computer and it says connecting but thats it.

If anyone could help me that would be great.
Thanks!


----------



## Macsolver (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi,

There are two basic methods used to connect a camera to a Mac via USB. One is a simple file share system (with various names according to the camera manufacturer) where the camera does not mount on the desktop. The second is "mass storage" where the camera or the memory shows up on the desktop as a disk icon.

If the first fails because iphoto does not recognise the camera, use the second method. This usually requires the camera to be set to "mass storeage" or "hard disk mode" using the camera's menu system.

If these methods fail, get a USB2 card reader ! (USB2 requires OSX and a USB2 port)

Hope this helps,

Regards,

Nick


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

first of all, what version of iphoto are you using? from the iphoto menu, select about iphoto, and a window will cme up with the version info in it. if its a older version, it may not support the sony. although, after a quick look at the list, that camera isn't listed as a supported camera. is it a new camera, or an older one? if, as it seems, that the camera isn't support by os x, and it has a memory card, you can get a card reader for that kind of card the camera uses. but you do not need to worry about usb2 like macsolver said. any usb card reader will work in any usb slot, as long as its compatible with the os version. they will just run at the slower speeds. the only way to get the faster usb2 sppeds is to make sure that the card reader is a usb2 device. as for what kind of reader to get that will work with the mac, either get one that says it works with mac os x on the box, or get a brand name card reader that is msc-compliant. another thing to remember is what format of pictures the camera uses. if its .jpg then you be ok. but if its raw, then you have to wait untill apple adds support for that model.


----------



## anne4184 (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi,

I am using iphoto 4. The camera is new and the software says it was osx supported. We ordered a memory card but it hasn't arrived yet. When I plug the camera in it says connected on it and it shows up in the system profiler but not on the desktop or finder or iPhoto. 

Thanks for all the help


----------



## Macsolver (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: USB 1 or 2*

Hi,

As stated above USB 1 will work fine if you have the time to wait !

The smallest camera cards I now encounter are 1Gb, most are 2Gb, and they take ages to download via USB 1, hence my recommendation for USB 2.

Regards,

Nick


----------



## anne4184 (Aug 5, 2007)

Good news! My memory stick arrived in the mail today and iPhoto now recognizes the camera and is uploading them properly, 

Thanks for all the help!


----------

